# How Heavy will my Bitch vizsla get. in Kg's please.



## winpenny007 (Jul 15, 2009)

she is currently 13kg's at just under 4 months old and seems to keep growing... taller and muscles.

want to know the weight of your bitches.


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

My female V is 14-15 months old and weighs 21kg.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine is 15 months and weighs 27kg (59lbs)


----------

